# Fish food recipes



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone make their own fish food?If so how do you go about it?Do you make flakes,pellets,or gelfood?Im all ears(or eyes)!


----------



## stoney (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like to know also..stoney


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Indeed pellets are better than flakes,but its also good to add variety.You can add your own blend of vitamins and veggies for certain fish this way.I used to make my own beefheart recipe,with fresh ground shrimp,garlic,krill and vitamins.Dumped some bloodworms and daphnia frozen packs in there too.Everyone went nutso for the stuff.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I make food for inverts and Otos but not flake food.


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

HOW TO: DIY Fish Food - YouTube


----------

